

Faster, more flexible web scraping with Nokigiri - zzzmarcus
http://tenderlovemaking.com/2008/10/30/nokogiri-is-released/

======
shadytrees
Hpricot is now faster than Nokogirl. I'd love to see this turn into the XML
Parsing Wars.

<http://hackety.org/2008/11/03/hpricotStrikesBack.html>

